# how user@wheel group check the root's mail



## f5b (Mar 7, 2010)

user abc belongs to wheel group

how can the user abc check the root's mail?

for example:
when user abc log in from remote machine

```
abc$
su root

root#mail
Mail version 8.1 6/6/93.  Type ? for help.
"/var/mail/lu": 0 messages
```

but when I stand in front of the server' screen and log in with root, I can check many mails for root.

waiting for your suggestion


----------



## sixtydoses (Mar 7, 2010)

Try `$ su - root` or `$ su -` instead.


----------



## f5b (Mar 7, 2010)

sixtydoses said:
			
		

> Try `$ su - root` or `$ su -` instead.



thanks, It works now.

btw, how to add [solved] to my post title in the freebsd forum?


----------



## sixtydoses (Mar 7, 2010)

f5b said:
			
		

> thanks, It works now.
> 
> btw, how to add [solved] to my post title in the freebsd forum?



Go to advanced mode.

Even I missed it last time  --> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=10979


----------



## graudeejs (Mar 7, 2010)

after us or sude
`# mail -u root`


----------



## SirDice (Mar 8, 2010)

Why don't you just edit /etc/aliases and have the mail sent to this user? Don't forget to do a `# newaliases` after you've edited the aliases file.


----------

